# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: .999 Fine Silver Coins and Bars/Ingots

## Simran

Hey, guys. I got a couple of coins and ingots/bars for sale that are .999 Pure Fine Silver. I'm not selling way above spot price either. Check them out:


http://imgur.com/e217dAv,OBEKKbZ,yEy...mtE7,sVQrrfa#0



If anyone wants to buy one, just PM me. I accept PayPal, BTC, LTC, and BTC-e codes. 

Items in the pictures:
APMEX Ingot 
Silver Bullet
2012 Silver Eagle
2000 Dawn of the New Millennium 
Army Coin

----------


## goldensilveronline

Thanks for sharing these. This is a great place to sell your coins.

----------

